# health pictures



## BCbound (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to put together a small pamphlet for clients to give them after we plant a tree. Right now I'm looking for pics of leaves and needles that have been over and under watered. Anyone have a link to some? It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 20, 2010)

Give them a bucket so as to help water it. On the bucket your company name and FAQ how to care for new trees.

I use this with street tree planting it gets good feed back.


----------



## BCbound (Aug 20, 2010)

Great idea. I'll have to put an info sheet together.


----------

